# Roronoa Zoro vs Trafalgar Law.



## Extravlad (Jun 25, 2014)

Location : SAD Room.
Full knowledge.
Both bloodlusted.
Zoro is wearing his bandana .


----------



## Firo (Jun 25, 2014)

Law still wins. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Ether (Jun 25, 2014)

Going with Trafalgar Law.

He might end up resorting to that mountain slicer though.

Zoro has his chances but we need some more feats like Ashura.


----------



## Luke (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro wins for sure.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2014)

Law. Mountain Cutter. End.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jun 25, 2014)

Could go either way given their respective abilities. I would go with Law 6/10 but this could change if we see Asura Zoro/all out Zoro


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jun 25, 2014)

Law high/extreme diff. Might change after Zoro gets more feats.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 25, 2014)

55/45 for Zoro. Whichever way the fight ends, it will probably be over quickly, and the winner will be in quite a decent shape, so it feels weird to call it extreme diff even if the outcome is hard to predict beforehand.


----------



## Typhon (Jun 25, 2014)

Law wins with the same diff he beat Smoker with.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 25, 2014)

Law high diffs if worst comes to worst he pulls out the mountain cutter.


----------



## Esdese (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro Low diff


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro loses with a respectable High difficulty.
 Law > Luffy > Zoro.

By the end of the arc we should be looking at 
Luffy >= Law > Zoro

Edit: The only way Law loses is if he doesn't get his hat, but Zoro gets his bandana.

Also does zoro get access to bread?


----------



## Magentabeard (Jun 25, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Law wins with the same diff he beat Smoker with.



Not sure if serious, that's some serious downplay


----------



## Typhon (Jun 25, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> Not sure if serious, that's some serious downplay



You think so? I actually think that's pretty good considering Zoro doesn't get the logia benefit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Law wins.

Harder fight than Smoker.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> Could go either way given their respective abilities. I would go with Law 6/10 but this could change if we see Asura Zoro/all out Zoro





Dunno said:


> 55/45 for Zoro. Whichever way the fight ends, it will probably be over quickly, and the winner will be in quite a decent shape, so it feels weird to call it extreme diff even if the outcome is hard to predict beforehand.


These are the wrong answers...


Typhon said:


> Law wins with the same diff he beat Smoker with.





ThatBlackGuy said:


> Law high diffs if worst comes to worst he pulls out the mountain cutter.


...and these are the right answers.


Typhon said:


> You think so? I actually think that's pretty good considering Zoro doesn't get the logia benefit.


----------



## Venom (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro either Vergo's Law or gets Vergo'd by Law.
They could definitely one shot each other.
Law with the Mountain Cutter and Zoro with his Ashura.
Though for now I would give it Law more times than Zoro.


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunno said:


> 55/45 for Zoro. Whichever way the fight ends, it will probably be over quickly, and the winner will be in quite a decent shape, so it feels weird to call it extreme diff even if the outcome is hard to predict beforehand.




Precisely this. It won't be an extreme diff fight, but it will be a fight that could easily swing either way. It just depends on who seizes the initiative first.


----------



## trance (Jun 25, 2014)

It depends on how strong Zoro's Armaments Haki is. If it's stronger than Vergo's, he can _possibly_ resist Law's slashes. If it's weaker, then a mountain cutter ends (if it hits).


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2014)

Venom said:


> Zoro either Vergo's Law or gets Vergo'd by Law.
> They could definitely one shot each other.





Stαrkiller said:


> It depends on how strong Zoro's Armaments Haki is. If it's stronger than Vergo's, he can _possibly_ resist Law's slashes. If it's weaker, then a mountain cutter ends (if it hits).


Vergo > Zoro, so...


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro is has green hair.

Therefore Law wins.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 25, 2014)

> Whichever way the fight ends, it will probably be over quickly, and the winner will be in quite a decent shape, so it feels weird to call it extreme diff even if the outcome is hard to predict beforehand.



This. Same thing with Luffy vs Law. It can go either way and could very well go the other way on a rematch. That's what will make Law an always unique and threatening opponent, he doesn't have brutal to the last drop deathmatches but more tactical fights where the opponent is balancing on a thin edge constantly.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 25, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> This. Same thing with Luffy vs Law. It can go either way and could very well go the other way on a rematch. That's what will make Law an always unique and threatening opponent, he doesn't have brutal to the last drop deathmatches but more tactical fights where the opponent is balancing on a thin edge constantly.



Until Zoro gets more feats, I don't think it's safe to compare a LAw vs Luffy fight to a zoro vs Law fight. I understand you are talking genreally about law's skillset, but Luffy vs Law would be a hard fought battle IMO, although I can see your point that with law's skillset it's more likely whoever strikes first. I just think Oda would never write a serious fight between them as such which ultimately is what matters.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 25, 2014)

Zoro vs. Law should if anything be more of a "first strike wins" than Luffy vs. Law considering Zoro typically wins when he lands a clean blow on his opponent. I imagine Luffy vs Law will be written as both constantly pressuring each other, Luffy with his speed and ferocity and Law with his tactical maneuvering and 1-shot potential, and ultimately Luffy being a hair from getting hit several times and it maybe even looking like Law is more likely to win as he keeps evading Luffy's assaults and nearly driving him over the edge several times, but in the end Luffy manages to land a few heavy blows which turns the tables.

If you are talking about Zoro's chances and how he measures up to Law in general that is merely up to opinion as the concrete feats necessary to properly compare them with not exist.


----------



## marco55656 (Jun 26, 2014)

Law beats him every shot, zoro with complete knowledge still probably wont be able to react with how versityle laws fruit is, if law even senses zoro is gonna throw a big attack at him, he  can replace himself with a piece of a wall and then cut zoro up. Zoro doesn't have the CoO feats to counter any of laws trickery, even if you give him the benefit of the doubt with CoA in blocking laws lower end moves. He's still below law featwise. It's gonna be slightly longer than what happened to smoker. But pretty much the same. (this is judging by feats, and not the fact that zoro and sanji could be miles stronger than we think they are)


----------



## Magician (Jun 26, 2014)

Law wins high-extreme diff, I guess.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro unites him with his Cora.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Extreme difficulty.


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 26, 2014)

Law wins mid-diff.


----------



## Venom (Jun 26, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Vergo > Zoro, so...



That's where our opinion differs


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro is extremely underestimated.
I don't think it would be that easy for Law to cut him since Zoro has full knowledge in this battle, Zoro does have better speed feats (with shi shishi sonson and he was also said to be faster than Hody underwater)
If Zoro manage to get close, Law won't be able to slash him, Zoro would put a lot of pressure because of his superior strength and swordsmanship.
I think it come to how strong Ashura is at the moment.
What would happen if Zoro and Law use their best attack at the same time?

I think Zoro would be cut, but Law would be K.O/Dead, so Zoro might be able to get his full body back in the end.


----------



## Orca (Jun 26, 2014)

Could go either way.

To all those saying "mountain cutter ends this".... Um no. The only reason Law was able to land that slash on vergo was because Vergo thought law was still his bitch and therefore he didn't try to dodge the attack. Zoro ain't gonna let that happen that simply.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 26, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Could go either way.
> 
> To all those saying "mountain cutter ends this".... Um no. The only reason Law was able to land that slash on vergo was because Vergo thought law was still his bitch and therefore he didn't try to dodge the attack. Zoro ain't gonna let that happen that simply.


Law's reflexes > Vergo's reflexes (Vergo even looked like he was still getting ready to attack whereas Law moved first), and Vergo > Zoro, so yeah, Zoro loses.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2014)

> Law's reflexes > Vergo's reflexes (Vergo even looked like he was still getting ready to attack whereas Law moved first), and Vergo > Zoro, so yeah, Zoro loses.


What is this nonsense?
Law has shitty reflexes/CoO compared to Vergo.





Save move from Smoker, Vergo dodging easily, Law getting caught.


----------



## Orca (Jun 26, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Law's reflexes > Vergo's reflexes (Vergo even looked like he was still getting ready to attack whereas Law moved first), and Vergo > Zoro, so yeah, Zoro loses.



Vergo Hakied up so Law couldn't cut him. So it shouldn't matter whether Law cut him first or not because vergo wasn't counting on Dodging the attack or anything. He was counting on Law not being able to cut through his Haki. 

Also "Vergo > Zoro" is a completely baseless statement.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jun 26, 2014)

Could go either way, probably slightly leaning towards Roronoa Zoro, but I wouldn't be surprised even slightly if Law edged it.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro got this high diff, full knowledge, hes got insane reaction and speed burst feats. once law runs out of stamina by keeping his room up, teleport, evade, dodge bla bla bla zoro will strike him down.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> What is this nonsense?
> Law has shitty reflexes/CoO compared to Vergo.
> 
> 
> ...



A smoke arm is going to be faster than a jutte slash though.Besides Smoker caught him on the side to which is arm was in use blocking the jutte.

It didn't have much to do with reflexes IMO  just a good fighting tactic from smoker.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 26, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Vergo Hakied up so Law couldn't cut him. So it shouldn't matter whether Law cut him first or not because vergo wasn't counting on Dodging the attack or anything. He was counting on Law not being able to cut through his Haki.


Yes, because Law being able to attack first and Vergo not reacting to it doesn't mean anything. Sorry, Law's reaction feats (including reacting to a meteor and keeping up with Doflamingo) are better than Zoro's, so I don't see Zoro winning this.


Luffee said:


> Also "Vergo > Zoro" is a completely baseless statement.


Oh really, so when did Zoro give us better feats than fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?


----------



## Venom (Jun 26, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Yes, because Law being able to attack first and Vergo not reacting to it doesn't mean anything. Sorry, Law's reaction feats (including reacting to a meteor and keeping up with Doflamingo) are better than Zoro's, so I don't see Zoro winning this.
> 
> Oh really, so when did Zoro give us better feats than fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?



You deny the solo Tea?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 26, 2014)

Venom said:


> You deny the solo Tea?


Said it before and I'll say it again. Law is currently stronger than Zoro, Law is a better character than Zoro, and Law's hat is cooler than Zoro's bandana.


----------



## Venom (Jun 26, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again. Law is currently stronger than Zoro, Law is a better character than Zoro, and Law's hat is cooler than Zoro's bandana.



-Yes probably
- Nope 
- Bandana>>>>>>>>Hat


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Yes, because Law being able to attack first and Vergo not reacting to it doesn't mean anything. Sorry, Law's reaction feats (including reacting to a meteor and keeping up with Doflamingo) are better than Zoro's, so I don't see Zoro winning this.
> 
> Oh really, so when did Zoro give us better feats than fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?



That metoer is nothing to react to.


----------



## Orca (Jun 26, 2014)

> Yes, because Law being able to attack first and Vergo not reacting to it doesn't mean anything. Sorry, Law's reaction feats (including reacting to a meteor and keeping up with Doflamingo) are better than Zoro's, so I don't see Zoro winning this.



I've already explained why Law hitting first shouldn't matter and why Vergo didn't react to it. If you don't acknowledge it then we'll just have to disagree.



> Oh really, so when did Zoro give us better feats than fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?



Zoro doesn't need to fracture it. He can just cut it :ignoramus

I'm willing to agree Vergo > Zoro if you're willing to agree that Vista, Jozu, Marco are stronger than Fujitora since they have better feats.

I mean, you know very well that feat argument doesn't work so why bring it up?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2014)

Law High diff.


----------



## monkey d ace (Jun 26, 2014)

law is just a bad match-up for zoro, to beat law u need strong enough haki to resist his ability, or immense speed(movement and reactions) that are vastly superior to law's, or u have ur own share of haxness. zoro doesn't have any of these, 0 haxness, and zoro's CoA resisting law's ability is very unlikely after what happened to vergo, keep in mind that CC while fighting luffy and have seen his haki multiple times(a G3 move included), he was still of the opinion that vergo's haki was superior, and described him as a monster. and his haki is greater than smoker's, plus there's what DD said, so in CoA, vergo's portrayed is some solid stuff. and zoro doesn't have anything suggesting his haki is above vergo, never mind FBH mode. 
as for speed, he's indeed quite fast, but it's not his forte by any means, so it's hard to imagine him beating instant teleportation and reaction speed enough to stop overheat, which traveled all the way from greenbit to DR in like a sec.


----------



## tanman (Jun 26, 2014)

Law wins doubtlessly. If Zoro had Smoker's mobility, G2 Luffy's speed, or Vergo's level of CoA, I could see him having a chance. Zoro is all range and power with _relatively _good CoA. But clearly not good enough.


----------



## MrWano (Jun 26, 2014)

Sadly I think Zoro loses this. His monstrous endurance and high lethality won't win him this. Law even has him beat in the latter because of MES and derpslice, and while possibly superior endurance might help him if he managed to tire out Law, I feel as if Law will end this too quick for that. And Law's endurance is pretty damn good despite his DF having a stamina drawback. 

I do think that Law will either have tuse a mountain range derp slice or mes to bring Zoro down, and that it'll be somewhat of a Smoker vs Law level fight in the beginning, if not a bit harder. Zoro is quick, but I don't see him completely out maneuvering Law, and landing a clean blow. Ashura is hard to judge, but from what we've seen it appears to be late fight move, and I think that the fight will be over too quick for that.


Law is just too smart, too bad of a match up and too strong in general for Zoro.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 26, 2014)

People forgot that Zoro was literally the only person to notice that Law did something to Smoker/Tashigi and the SHs when he switched their personalities. He's not as dumb as you think, and Law is not a perfect match up against Zoro. 

Law is hella strong, but Zoro will eventually slice him into tiny pieces.


----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> People forgot that Zoro was literally the only person to notice that Law did something to Smoker/Tashigi and the SHs when he switched their personalities. He's not as dumb as you think, and Law is not a perfect match up against Zoro.
> 
> Law is hella strong, *but Zoro will eventually slice him into tiny pieces*.



Elaborate please?


----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> People forgot that Zoro was literally the only person to notice that Law did something to Smoker/Tashigi and the SHs when he switched their personalities. He's not as dumb as you think, and Law is not a perfect match up against Zoro.
> 
> Law is hella strong, but Zoro will eventually slice him into tiny pieces.



Law whips out the mountain cutter or uses Mes to take Zoro's heart. Zoro hasn't shown the necessary BH to block Law's slash and Law should be more than able to keep up with Zoro speed wise.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 26, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Law whips out the mountain cutter or uses Mes to take Zoro's heart. Zoro hasn't shown the necessary BH to block Law's slash and Law should be more than able to keep up with Zoro speed wise.



u mean his teleportation which drains alot of his stamina? well a couple times he might be able to do, but no way law can keep up with any of the m3 under physical circumstances. he relies too much on his df, which is sooner or later his end.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 26, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> People forgot that Zoro was literally the only person to notice that Law did something to Smoker/Tashigi and the SHs when he switched their personalities. He's not as dumb as you think, and Law is not a perfect match up against Zoro.


Zoro is a horrible match up. His ranged slashes get redirected, his swords get cut to shreds in CqC, Zoro gets cut in CqC, Law is much smarter, Zoro relies on physical strength, discipline, and durability: Law's fruit directly counters that.




> Law is hella strong, but Zoro will eventually slice him into tiny pieces.


The Irony.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> u mean his teleportation which drains alot of his stamina? well a couple times he might be able to do, but no way law can keep up with any of the m3 under physical circumstances.



Well he kept up with Smoker who's M3 level so....

After been beaten down by Fujitora and Doflamingo he still had enough stamina to save Sanji, redirect Fuji's meteor, block overheat which we saw slice through a building and then engage Doflamingo in a 1v1.

So I'm sure he can teleport more than just a couple times.



> he relies too much on his df, which is sooner or later his end.



Luffy is the only member of the M3 that you can make a good argument for beating Law. I've already explained why he beats Zoro and Sanji isn't fairing any better.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 26, 2014)

Law is currently stronger than Zolo, Law is a better character than Zolo, and Law's hat is cooler than Zolo's bandana. 















But seriously,  Law's hax > Zoro's power. It's still Law > Luffy > Zoro last I checked.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro wins low diff. Law busts out his mountain cutter because he knows he has no chance against Zoro in sword play. Zoro has a 90% chance of dodging that slow-ass move. Once he dodges it becomes GG. Law's move is like an orgasm once he uses it he's done for a while.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 26, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Well he kept up with Smoker who's M3 level so....



Smoker was dominating Law, also as shown against Vergo he was not going all out in the fight against Law and on top of that he had no knowledge about Laws abilities, which Zoro got in this fight. 



ThatBlackGuy said:


> After been beaten down by Fujitora and Doflamingo he still had enough stamina to save Sanji, redirect Fuji's meteor, block overheat which we saw slice through a building and then engage Doflamingo in a 1v1.



He was properly beaten up after just teleporting and running. Well he had enough stamina left to save Sanji and the Sunny even thought Fuji was just trolling. He engaged DD and only managed to perform a small cut, not a insane feat is it (thought he had good knowledge on DD)?



ThatBlackGuy said:


> Luffy is the only member of the M3 that you can make a good argument for beating Law. I've already explained why he beats Zoro and Sanji isn't fairing any better.



Law wont be able to land the island cutter on Zoro, since hes not cocky and got knowledge.

And by the way just like DD said Law is nothing compared to Vergo in terms of strenght and standing, which Smoker a M3 lvl fighter fought on lets say kinda equal terms till a certain point. And Law was fodder to Vergo, its all about this single slash Law did and luckily Vergo fell for it.


----------



## Firo (Jun 26, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> Smoker was dominating Law, also as shown against Vergo he was not going all out in the fight against Law and on top of that he had no knowledge about Laws abilities, which Zoro got in this fight.


What fight were you reading? Lol at him not " going all out ".




> And by the way just like DD said Law is nothing compared to Vergo in terms of strenght and standing, which Smoker a M3 lvl fighter fought on lets say kinda equal terms till a certain point. And Law was fodder to Vergo, its all about this single slash Law did and luckily Vergo fell for it.


Law clashed with Smoker and DD without being overwhelmed  in terms of physical  prowess so he's no slouch in that department.  They may be physically superior , but it isnt enough for him to just be overpowered. Either you lack comprehension, or you're blind.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro's armament should be stronger than Luffy's if we judged by Oda's statement but i don't know in a comparison with Vergo. By portrayal it should be a close fight though, but i see Law winning more times than not


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 26, 2014)

Law is breaking Zoro's swords  
You guys are trippin


----------



## Typhon (Jun 26, 2014)

Blake said:


> Zoro's armament should be stronger than Luffy's if we judged by Oda's statement but i don't know in a comparison with Vergo. By portrayal it should be a close fight though, but i see Law winning more times than not



Iirc, that only explained which form of haki the M3 were best at, not who was better then who.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Law is breaking Zoro's swords
> You guys are trippin



Well it is a possibility.....


----------



## Venom (Jun 26, 2014)

Zoro's CoA should be at least as good as Luffy's.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm waiting for feats before judging this one, though I don't see Law's slash against Vergo being relevant here. IIRC, Vergo was quite clearly not even worried about the slash, so why would he try to avoid it? 

As far as I'm concerned, it says nothing about Vergo's reactions and everything about Law's superior CoA (if that is what caused him bypass Vergo's CoA, anyway).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 27, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Law is breaking Zoro's swords
> You guys are trippin



Laws devil fruit  technically does not break anything, so breaking is a wrong choice of words.

He can though cut them in half, as laws df ignores durability and zoros haki is not on vergo level let alone higher.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not sure we should rule out Zoro's CoA so easily. Yeah, Vergo was a monster and he specialized in it, but Zoro is Zoro (a monster) and he also specializes in it. Considering that, at least on a surface level there's no obvious reason Vergo's CoA should necessarily be stronger than Zoro's. We haven't gotten to see Zoro in a proper fight against someone his level yet so we don't really know how strong it is and what he can do with it. I remember seeing him completely halt a gigantic swing from a gigantic sword held by a gigantic obviously very physically strong man while in mid-air. Do people think Smoker could have blocked Pica like that (setting aside that his smoke form may let him hover)?

That said can Zoro resist the mountain cutter where Vergo couldn't? Extremely unlikely, because if he could he could basically just roll over Law who will be unable to do anything to him. It's very unusual that people in OP can just tank or block an opponent's ultimate attack when they are on the same level. Law couldn't block Ashura either if he didn't use an attack of his own.


----------



## Veltpunch (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, seeing how Zoro's bandana is a win condition, I'm gonna go with Zo--Jk. Law is stronger.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 27, 2014)

> He can though cut them in half, as laws df ignores durability and zoros haki is not on vergo level let alone higher.


Zoro > Vergo overall. Zoro beats Vergo in a fair fight and if you say otherwise, then I have no reply to that. 

I don't know whether Zoro's Haki is stronger than Vergo's or not. What I know is, Doflamingo beats Law in a 1 vs 1 (in a hypothetical scenario where it's a fair 1 vs 1 fight), yet Doflamingo can't take Law's slashes. If he could, he wouldn't feel the need to block and avoid his attacks. 

Point is, you don't need to tank people's attacks to beat them. You can play it smart and not be a complete idiot like Vergo.


----------



## Mike S (Jun 27, 2014)

I have the scale tipping in Law's favor only because the chance of Law landing a blow on Zoro before being critically injured is higher than Zoro critically injuring Law before Law lands a blow.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 27, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Zoro > Vergo overall. Zoro beats Vergo in a fair fight and if you say otherwise, then I have no reply to that.
> 
> I don't know whether Zoro's Haki is stronger than Vergo's or not. What I know is, Doflamingo beats Law in a 1 vs 1 (in a hypothetical scenario where it's a fair 1 vs 1 fight), yet Doflamingo can't take Law's slashes. If he could, he wouldn't feel the need to block and avoid his attacks.
> 
> Point is, you don't need to tank people's attacks to beat them. You can play it smart and not be a complete idiot like Vergo.



1. Zoro being able to defeat vergo in a fight or not has nothing to do with my post, so not sure why you brought it up but ok.

2. Yes that may very well be the case,  just more reason why zoro better dodge.

3.  No you dont but one of Zoros main attributes in his fights is his endurance or ability to tank attacks, and as we both know zoro is not big on dodging. Instead of dodging kakus painfully obvious ultimate attack that took prep to use, he instead decided to push through it. Instead of dodging oars giant fist he decided to play with his new sword and deflect his punch instead ect. Not to metion its kind of hard to dodge when law can teleport and has massive range, as well as the ability to fuck with everything in a large radius. I mean just look at smoker dude is very mobile, and he still got trolled by laws ability to control the environment.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> I'm not sure we should rule out Zoro's CoA so easily. Yeah, Vergo was a monster and he specialized in it, but Zoro is Zoro (a monster) and he also specializes in it. Considering that, at least on a surface level there's no obvious reason Vergo's CoA should necessarily be stronger than Zoro's. We haven't gotten to see Zoro in a proper fight against someone his level yet so we don't really know how strong it is and what he can do with it. I remember seeing him completely halt a gigantic swing from a gigantic sword held by a gigantic obviously very physically strong man while in mid-air. Do people think Smoker could have blocked Pica like that (setting aside that his smoke form may let him hover)?
> 
> That said can Zoro resist the mountain cutter where Vergo couldn't? Extremely unlikely, because if he could he could basically just roll over Law who will be unable to do anything to him. It's very unusual that people in OP can just tank or block an opponent's ultimate attack when they are on the same level. Law couldn't block Ashura either if he didn't use an attack of his own.



Well I did not mean to make it sound like its some ubsurd notion for zoro to have vergo level haki or above, its just that for someone who has yet to even show hardening haki im not going to assume his haki is at that level he can do something with haki that vergo cant. Like block the mountain slash for example, basically all i was trying to say is vergo could not do it so zoro being able to is pushing it.

But yea I agree with your post. Most people as you said cant tank someones best move  and even if they did the fight at that point is probably just a matter of finishing the half dead man off.

Both fighters here can one shot the other and since its a bloodlusted fight from the start someones getting one shot in like the first few moves, and since they both have full knowledge they wont be holding back either. I just think the dude with hax and the ability to control his surroundings to his favor should probably get the benefit of the doubt.

That all being said zoro could easily just go with the assumption that he cant block laws stronger attack, so instead he decides to fake law  out and dodge his slash, and then hit him with a lion song or what have you. This fight can go either way easily.


----------



## GreenStache (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Zoro relies on physical strength, discipline, and durability: Law's fruit directly counters that.



This.


/Thread


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 27, 2014)

Law takes this. Against Zoro, it'll be differently than when he fought Smoker because Zoro will put pressure on him by dishing out large amounts of destructive swings at Law, but I am sure Law could dodge them and use his environment to his advantage and spam large quantities of his slashes that ignore durability. Law high diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> What fight were you reading? Lol at him not " going all out ".



i read both against Law and Vergo which u probably didnt. Its obvious that Smoker gone all out on Vergo, but not on Law. 




Red Hood said:


> Law clashed with Smoker and DD without being overwhelmed  in terms of physical  prowess so he's no slouch in that department.  They may be physically superior , but it isnt enough for him to just be overpowered. Either you lack comprehension, or you're blind.



Like said be4 Law clashed with Smoker who didnt go all out and had no knowledge on Laws abilities, all Law did was running and teleporting away from Smoker CQC and again took Smokers heart cuz of no knowledge... 

After that Smoker fought Vergo on pretty equal grounds and guess what? Law got babyshaked by this Vergo in his room, he was like a helpless kid who got overwhelmed by Vergos physical abilities. 

So either u r handicaped or u r just arrogant and a Law fanboy.


----------



## Firo (Jun 27, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> i read both against Law and Vergo which u probably didnt. Its obvious that Smoker gone all out on Vergo, but not on Law.


:heston





> Like said be4 Law clashed with Smoker who didnt go all out and had no knowledge on Laws abilities, all Law did was running and teleporting away from Smoker CQC and again took Smokers heart cuz of no knowledge...
> 
> After that Smoker fought Vergo on pretty equal grounds and guess what? Law got babyshaked by this Vergo in his room, he was like a helpless kid who got overwhelmed by Vergos physical abilities.
> 
> So either u r handicaped or u r just arrogant and a Law fanboy.


Yep because Smoker wasnt the  first one to explain Laws abilities. Not to mention Smoker clashed with Law a few times in CQC and didnt overpower him once. Just keeps proving you have no idea what youre talking about. 
And another added to super ignore.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> :heston
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When one feels compelled to add someone to their superignore list just because of a difference in opinion between you two, you're showing your true dishonest self. It is pathetic to claim you will add someone to  your superignore list just because you're afraid that he will prove you wrong.

I agree with you that Law wins, but your motive is, simply put, pathetic.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 27, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well I did not mean to make it sound like its some ubsurd notion for zoro to have vergo level haki or above, its just that for someone who has yet to even show hardening haki im not going to assume his haki is at that level he can do something with haki that vergo cant. Like block the mountain slash for example, basically all i was trying to say is vergo could not do it so zoro being able to is pushing it.


He showed hardening against Monet, but i guess you wanted to talk about koka? If it's the case, if you didn't notice, swordsmen aren't portrayed to rely on koka so far for some reasons. Law showed no koka yet he could cut through Vergo's koka. 

Fujitora himself showed no koka, yet he could block Sabo's hakified attack when Diamante's or Bastille's swords couldn't. I'm pretty sure Zoro is using hardening in his attacks as well, just that he doesn't use the koka most likely because like other swordsmen he doesn't need it. He even mentioned something like a "barrier" against Hyouzou

After all, koka is used to harden a part so that it could draw a similarity to steel but their swords are already made of steel and swords could cut through haki(Luffy couldn't protect himself against Hodi's teeth despite using the Koka)


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> :heston
> 
> 
> 
> ...




guess u got no excuse anymore huh? 

arrogant law fanboy ^^


----------



## Firo (Jun 27, 2014)

Lyrical-Messiah said:


> When one feels compelled to add someone to their superignore list just because of a difference in opinion between you two, you're showing your true dishonest self. It is pathetic to claim you will add someone to  your superignore list just because you're afraid that he will prove you wrong.
> 
> I agree with you that Law wins, but your motive is, simply put, pathetic.


If you think arguing with someone who ignores feats and gives excuses to why a character won is worth it , then by all means  do your worst.
Call it what you want. I'd rather not waste my time.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 27, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> i read both against Law and Vergo which u probably didnt. *Its obvious that Smoker gone all out on Vergo*, but not on Law.



No Smoker wasn't even fighting properly when he fought Vergo, he was only trying to get Law's heart back.


*Spoiler*: __ 






 





> Like said be4 Law clashed with *Smoker who didnt go all out and had no knowledge on Laws abilities*, all Law did was running and teleporting away from Smoker CQC and again took Smokers heart cuz of no knowledge..



Smoker did have some knowledge of Law's fruit actually, not fully but he knew the basics.





> After that Smoker fought Vergo on pretty equal grounds and guess what? *Law got babyshaked by this Vergo in his room, he was like a helpless kid who got overwhelmed by Vergos physical abilities*.
> 
> So either u r handicaped or u r just arrogant and a Law fanboy.



When Vergo had his heart, once he got it back we all know what happened....


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> If you think arguing with someone who ignores feats and gives excuses to why a character won is worth it , then by all means  do your worst.
> Call it what you want. I'd rather not waste my time.



I am just saying, you could do better than cop out of something you aren't too sure of and are emitting uncertainty in your arguments. I am pretty sure you could do better than just run away, because your arguments are more or less (meh ) decent.

Well, to each their own.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Jun 27, 2014)

With full knowledge it can go either way. As of now I'm inclined to give it to Law more often than not, but we still haven't seen Zoro's limits.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 27, 2014)

Zoro: Set to become the worlds strongest swordsman
Law: Ready to accept defeat at hands of Dola Mongo

Comon guys


----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2014)

Law has a good battle ahead of him, I think he can take it with high difficulty.



HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Zoro: Set to become the worlds strongest swordsman
> *Law: Ready to accept defeat at hands of Dola Mongo*
> Comon guys



Is he gonna quit pirating and fighting to halt his strength or...?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 28, 2014)

^Not saying Law could defeat Fuji or Doffy solo leave alone both.


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 28, 2014)

Even tho Zoro has close to no CoA feat postTS , we still find his CoA being stronger than Vergo 

I am scared that what will happen when Zoro actually shows a good CoA feat


----------



## Kaneda30 (Jun 28, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> What are the requirements to not get sliced in two by Law's mountain cutter?



Don't be arrogant and charge head on against his swing.


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Zoro: Set to become the worlds strongest swordsman after defeating Mihawk, which is still many, many chapters away
> Law: Ready to accept defeat at hands of Dola Mongo
> 
> Comon guys



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Can we just agree Law beats him with high difficulty? We barely have any feats from Zoro to argue on why he'd win.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Law has a good battle ahead of him, I think he can take it with high difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he gonna quit pirating and fighting to halt his strength or...?



What it goes to show is the extent of Law's ambition. He was mentally prepared to put down his sword and end his journey then and there. The reason he ended the alliance was because he could not see past Dola Mongo. That was the extent of his will to go on. People in this series don't get far without ambition.

You would never see Zoro make the same statement. He was stated multiple times that he will NEVER lose again. Whether or not he actually loses, it goes to show the vast difference in ambition between Law and Zoro.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



Absolutely, but this doesn't detract from my point


----------



## Ruse (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> What it goes to show is the extent of Law's ambition. He was mentally prepared to put down his sword and end his journey then and there. The reason he ended the alliance was because he could not see past Dola Mongo. That was the extent of his will to go on. People in this series don't get far without ambition.
> 
> You would never see Zoro make the same statement. He was stated multiple times that he will NEVER lose again. Whether or not he actually loses, it goes to show the vast difference in ambition between Law and Zoro.




Zoro still loses this fight so I'm not sure what relevance this post has


----------



## Firo (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Absolutely, but this doesn't detract from my point


Zoro was ready to die vs Kuma.
On a serious note, your point has nothing to do with current standings.
You're also forgetting that Law strives for One Piece. But again, long term goals have shit to do with this battle.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> What it goes to show is the extent of Law's ambition. He was mentally prepared to put down his sword and end his journey then and there. The reason he ended the alliance was because he could not see past Dola Mongo. That was the extent of his will to go on. People in this series don't get far without ambition.



Laws ambition is to be Pirate King,  the reason he "couldn't see past Doflamingo" is because he didn't know whether or not he'd live through his plan of revenge. But we know better and we know he's going to live through it to get stronger and still take a shot at the throne. 



> You would never see Zoro make the same statement.



lol really? Zoro was never mentally prepared to drop his sword and put an end to his dreams? 



What, did he do this for fun?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Laws ambition is to be Pirate King,  the reason he "couldn't see past Doflamingo" is because he didn't know whether or not he'd live through his plan of revenge. But we know better and we know he's going to live through it to get stronger and still take a shot at the throne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]

No theres a clear difference between sacrificing yourself to save your captain, versus just giving up in a 1on1 fight

What Zoro did for Luffy is comparable to what Luffy did for Robin when he begged Aokiji to do 1on1 and leave his crew alone

Law had nobody to protect and nothing to lose, yet he was preopared to take one up the arse and give up on his dream

Law wankers jeez


----------



## Firo (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> ]
> 
> No theres a clear difference between sacrificing yourself to save your captain, versus just giving up in a 1on1 fight
> 
> ...


What about Zoro giving up vs Mr 3?


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jun 28, 2014)

_Zoro needs to catch Law in a really bad day for him to win this._


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Absolutely, but this doesn't detract from my point



He's going to become the "World's Strongest Swordsman" but Law is competing for an even greater title. Ultimately, he won't get it but he will still be a major contender just like Whitebeard or Shiki (to a lesser extent) was to Roger.


----------

